# ORV Sticker



## Michigan Hunter (Sep 24, 2001)

I know you need the ORV sticker for ATV's on the bay. Do you need one to run on the Saginaw River?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Yes.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

My opinion: you should also have a pre-paid funeral plan. Seems risky to run ORVs on the Saginaw River


----------



## Michigan Hunter (Sep 24, 2001)

OK, I guess I better get an ORV sticker. Use it on my own 200 acres in the Thumb but I just might use it elsewhere.
answerguy8, I agree but we have 8-12 inches of ice on the river, plenty of main roads down it, snowmobiles and ATV's running it all the time. It's a main highway now. Plus the dozens and dozens of shanties. I can remember a few years ago it never froze. But that has all changed since they cut polution and cleaned it up. You always take a chance going on any ice but the river seems a little safer than the Bay since huge chunks and huge cracks do not develop. But then what ice is safe? Is life safe?


----------



## Michigan Hunter (Sep 24, 2001)

Hey boehr, I have an interesting sidebar here: The other day we saw two guys with Garden Tractors pulling fishing sled/shanties out on the river. Would the DNR get a laugh ORV stickering those things? (They had no stickers).


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

By law, they are being used as an Off Road Vehicle and need a ORV Sticker. That's why they call them ORV stickers and not Quad stickers. I doubt the operators would laugh to loud from getting a ticket and there have been tickets issued to garden tractors, golf carts etc.


----------



## Michigan Hunter (Sep 24, 2001)

Golf Carts! Now that I would have to see. Can you imagine going into the DNR office and saying "I need an ORV sticker for my Golf Cart". I bet the officers have a good laugh over times like that.
Thanks boehr......


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

You might be suprised at the number of golf carts that people have, especially those that live on and around inland lakes. They are used not for golf but to ride around on, down to the beach, out to get the mail, through paths in the woods etc. In fact, there is a company in Plainwell that makes golf carts with big nobby tires on them for the sand etc. Also there are some golf carts that you can put license plates on too. Actually not much different that the side-by-side ORVs now getting more popular, just that the golf carts are a little cheaper and not as powerful but a lot quieter.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

I am one of those people that use a golf cart for hunting in the U.P.. Lucky for me the C. O. that stoped me for the first time was nice enough to inform me of my error in not having an ORV sticker. Have one now.


----------



## whitedog (May 11, 2003)

ranger ray there are a lot of co's out there that are not jerks most will give you a break in your case it was just a honest misstake and the co could see that i am starteing to see a few golf carts that are lifted and have quad tires on them the one i rode i found to be gutless and myself would never pay the kinda money they are asking for them and i found that water is a big problem for them

just remeber that yes sir and no sir goes a long ways with a co


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Sir Whitedog,



> just remeber that yes sir and no sir goes a long ways with a co


 Absolutely agree!


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

It goes a long way with any person, not just a CO.

With that, another thread that has served its purpose.


----------

